# BYU-UTAH JOINING THE PAC 10



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly wouldn't this be a win win situation for BYU-UTAH and the pac 10 as well. I think the biggest winner would be the Pac 10. With the Pac 10 being the 3rd and 4th best conference year in and year out why won't they add BYU and UTAH and have the same system as the BIG 12

I think year in and year out BYU and Utah have proven that they would be in the top half of the conference almost every year. Honestly though how would this not help the Pac 10, it would add two very well respected programs, I just don't understand it. I think the better BYU and UTAH gets though they will get closer and closer to pulling the trigger. I could think of nothing better than joining and being able to watch a Pac 12 schedule year in and year out. They could format it the exact same way as the BIG 12 which is run to perfection.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to see that happen as well. However, I am not real sure who would resist it more. The Pac-10, MWC, or WAC. BYU and Utah have a good thing going in the MWC as they traditionally end up at or near the top of the pile. However, I think the migration over to the Pac-10/12 would have many additional advantages. 

If the two Utah schools were to leave the MWC, what would happen to the conference? There would probably need to be a major shift in several conferences to fill the gap, perhaps bringing in Boise State and Fresno State? Then, who would replace them in the WAC? I could see the scenario where the MWC could remain near where they are now in power rankings with the move, but the WAC would suffer greatly. The domino effect could be devastating and very interesting at the same time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Better than that would be to bring Freson & Boise state into the MTN West from the wac. We would then have a much stronger league and maybe qualify for an automatic BCS tie in.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple of thoughts on this. 

First, every business relationship needs to been seen from both sides, and thinking "What's in it for me" from each side. When the Pac-10 expanded with the Arizona Schools, they brought with them two different media markets - Pheonix and Tucson. If you look at the pairings, the Pac-10 has five rivalry pairs. In that regard, BYU-utahutes would bring a rivalry pair, but they share the same TV market, and that market would be the second smallest in the conference (second only to WSU-Spokanne). It would certainly improve things for BYU-utahutes, but I am not sure how it would improve what the Pac-10 already has. In the case of improving the Pac-10, that may be true, but do they need to do that? They already have the sweetest package with the BCS of any conference. The Pac-10 champion gets an automatic bid. If the Pac-10 is in the BCS championship game, the Pac-10 gets an automatic second bid, to ensure a Pac-10 team is in the Rose Bowl. The only exception is if no other Pac-10 team has less than 3 losses. So then you add two more teams to the conference - it doesn't improve their BCS situation, and actually dilutes the revenue by cutting the pie into 12 pieces instead of 10 - so every team gets less money.

Second - adding Fresno and Boise. The same principles apply here. What do they have to gain by joining the MWC? It is the WAC that has put 2 teams in BCS games - not the MWC. It is the WAC that has a contract with ESPN - not the MWC. I am not sure how joining the MWC would improve their situation from any angle.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pac-10 should pick up Fresno State or Hawaii if they were looking to add teams based on location. Like Gary said.... BYU or Utah joining the Pac-10 does nothing for anyone but BYU and Utah and with the usual lack of respect the MWC gets nationally (yes, I realize this year is an exception) it wouldn't do the Pac-10 any favors to add teams from this conference.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Pac-10 should pick up Fresno State or Hawaii if they were looking to add teams based on location. Like Gary said.... BYU or Utah joining the Pac-10 does nothing for anyone but BYU and Utah and with the usual lack of respect the MWC gets nationally (yes, I realize this year is an exception) it wouldn't do the Pac-10 any favors to add teams from this conference.


Being that you were one of those dopes that ran onto the field after the Utah win over Oregon State anything you say is of no value on here! Go back to Pac 10 country! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally I could care less if BYU/Utah join the Pac-10. It would be good for recruiting and revenue, sure, but both schools have a long tradition of playing teams in the mountain west region that I appreciate and would be a little sad to see them leave behind. Plus the MWC is getting stronger every year. All it needs to do is get one more top quality program like Boise State and it would be just as competitive as the Pac-10. The only thing I beg to differ with people on are those like Mike Bellotti who say BYU or Utah could not compete in the Pac-10. Ridiculous! They compete very well already, and they do without all the recruiting and revenue advantages the Pac-10 has. If they were in the Pac-10 then the playing field would be more level and they would compete even better than they already are.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Couple of thoughts on this.
> 
> First, every business relationship needs to been seen from both sides, and thinking "What's in it for me" from each side. When the Pac-10 expanded with the Arizona Schools, they brought with them two different media markets - Pheonix and Tucson. If you look at the pairings, the Pac-10 has five rivalry pairs. In that regard, BYU-utahutes would bring a rivalry pair, but they share the same TV market, and that market would be the second smallest in the conference (second only to WSU-Spokanne). It would certainly improve things for BYU-utahutes, but I am not sure how it would improve what the Pac-10 already has. In the case of improving the Pac-10, that may be true, but do they need to do that? They already have the sweetest package with the BCS of any conference. The Pac-10 champion gets an automatic bid. If the Pac-10 is in the BCS championship game, the Pac-10 gets an automatic second bid, to ensure a Pac-10 team is in the Rose Bowl. The only exception is if no other Pac-10 team has less than 3 losses. So then you add two more teams to the conference - it doesn't improve their BCS situation, and actually dilutes the revenue by cutting the pie into 12 pieces instead of 10 - so every team gets less money.
> 
> Second - adding Fresno and Boise. The same principles apply here. What do they have to gain by joining the MWC? It is the WAC that has put 2 teams in BCS games - not the MWC. It is the WAC that has a contract with ESPN - not the MWC. *I am not sure how joining the MWC would improve their situation from any angle.*




Because the ACC and the Big East are not that good save a team or two. If Fresno and Boise State were added to the MTN West it would without doubt make the conference better. If year in and year out we were producing a better product and conference than both the ACC and the Big East then something would have to be done to include the MTN West with an autumatic BCS birth either by eliminating one of those conferences that havent proven worthy or by adding another BCS bowl! Look, everything is a long shot but we need to have some better options out there to hang our hat on, rather than just accept things the way they are, no one should be happy with nor accept mediocrity, otherwise that's all the Mtn West will ever be if by bad luck we are stuck in this conference for the long haul!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Being that you were one of those dopes that ran onto the field after the Utah win over Oregon State anything you say is of no value on here! Go back to Pac 10 country!


Oh yes... I believe you're on to something there.... being that other fans of your team don't even think you're the slightest bit rational. :roll: I never thought I'd agree with Comrade Duck but I know some folks that might be into whatever you're smokin. I'm sorry me going out on the field having a good time is such a display of bad form to the grumpy uptight fans who wouldn't know a good time if it came up and kicked em in the teeth. :lol:

Of course, if its anyone coming across as a BYU naysayer, I forgot that you get a superhuman wedgie about it. Unfortunately the numbers speak volumes... perhaps you missed my post with facts regarding what usually happens when the MWC plays the Pac-10. How does 37 -20 with a winning record for the Pac 10 grab ya?? Oh... and in the last 8 years, this is the first year that the MWC has had an edge in the number of games won vs the Pac-10 opponents. Yeah, these two teams would be a real asset to the Pac 10. :roll: I think we'd take some of the supportive team spirit that other Y and U fans display but we'd leave all the uptight, take themselves far too seriously, old codger-ly fans like yourself sitting alone, mumbling about national recognition and a lack of respect while drooling all over yourself and your blue and white stadium chair. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Yeah, these two teams would be a real asset to the Pac 10. :roll:


The commissioner of the Pac 10 has publicly stated that if they were going to expand that BYU and Utah would be at the top of the list. They are already better than half the teams in the Pac 10 and would only get better if they had BCS credentials and revenue.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Being that you were one of those dopes that ran onto the field after the Utah win over Oregon State anything you say is of no value on here! Go back to Pac 10 country!
> ...


Can anyone hold a straight face while reading this and then looking at his avatar? -_O-

uinta-what is it about the Big12 that you are referring to that works so well? Clearly, you would not be able to play each team in the conference and then have a conf championship??


----------

